# Titan Home gym - any user here ?



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey bros

Do you know this smith machine home gym ? the demo video is impressive : http://www.impulse-fitness.com/Titan-T1-c10/

Just want to know if theee is any user here who can put a review of the quality ?

thanks a lot


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Niiiice. I bet it doesn't come with half of the stuff shown though.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Impressive


----------



## SpeciJr (Sep 18, 2011)

Power rack £500

bars and weights £500 job done


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

SpeciJr said:


> Power rack £500
> 
> bars and weights £500 job done


Yeah but you don't get Darude's Sandstorm playing everytime you work out.


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Which is yet another reason to choose the rack and weights.


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

SpeciJr said:


> Power rack £500
> 
> bars and weights £500 job done


What this bad comparison ? Lol


----------

